

Natural language considered harmful - bdfh42
http://pragdave.blogs.pragprog.com/pragdave/2008/03/the-language-in.html

======
mechanical_fish
My first thought on seeing this headline: "Oh, this is going to be about why
Applescript totally sucks."

And, sure enough, there's Applescript halfway down the essay, as an example of
a classic antipattern in DSL design: the "Oh, if I make it read like English
it'll be really easy to write with it" antipattern.

When I look at Applescript I can't believe that there are people in the world
who think that _Lisp_ is hard to learn.

I liked RSpec when I tried it, but I have to admit that PragDave has a point:
it is right on the hairy edge of being _too_ cute with the English syntax. It
took me some time to learn to write it properly.

